# Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 Riflescope



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

For sale is a Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 Riflescope in excellent shape looks brand new was mounted on my rifle for 1 month no ring marks or scuffs 300.00 call or text 530-0593


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

I had one of these on my 6.8 for a while. A darn fine riflescope, GLWS!


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

For sale is a Zeiss Terra 3X 3-9x42 Riflescope in excellent shape looks brand new was mounted on my rifle for 1 month no ring marks or scuffs 250.00 call or text 530-0593


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great scope! I have the same one in 4-12x42 on my BAR. Crystal clear glass without spending the big bucks


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

price drop 275.00


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it still for sale?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

bump still for sale


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Does this have the RZ reticle?


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

how much was it brand new?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jayhoward said:


> how much was it brand new?


Jay, I bought the 4-12 from Mike's on 29 for $449.99, I've seen them on sale for $379, so this is a great deal.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

bump still for sale


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

mounts and rings come with it?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

just the scope


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

great scope for the price mint condition


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

price drop 250.00


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

frog, are you stuttering ? :thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Pm'd you


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sold pending pickup


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

frog03 said:


> Sold pending pickup


 my bro?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Frog03 great scope, good to meet you.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

dang it!!!! Wish I had the time to watch this dern forum!!! Sweet deal....


----------

